# Regeneration (?) on CK35



## Groundspeed (Oct 17, 2019)

Please- What is regeneration, insofar to tractors? The dummy light has just gone on, and this dummy is waiting to address the issue when I get a service manual replaced. 
A local tractor place directed me to run at neutral, 1700 rpm for 20 minutes. If that doesn't turn the light off, I would need to bring it in for a "reset'. 
Tractor fine otherwise with 50 hours.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Regeneration is when the Diesel Particulate filter burns off the soot in the exhaust and turns it to ash. If you are always running hot and heavy it will it will burn itself off for the most part. If not it needs to regenerate ( burn the soot off) I'd say it's a similar idea to the catalytic converter on your car.
A poor explanation, but I do my best. Follow the dealers advise and get that exhaust temp up to regen.


----------



## Groundspeed (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you pogobill. I brought my CK down to the valley house for winter. Since I'm a Marine, the simplified explanation always works best... Thought I'd run it around the neighborhood once a week or so. I don't believe I let it warm up properly before screwing around with the grappler, etc. In your opinion, is running it "in neural" at 1700 rpm for 20 minutes +/- common protocol for resolving this issue?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The principle of running it at 1700 for twenty minutes sounds like it came from the manual, although I would stay in the seat and observe while doing it, just to keep an eye on the temperature and that nasty regen light.
Here is a video about it. At about the 5:00 minute mark it starts to explain the regen.


----------



## Groundspeed (Oct 17, 2019)

Great little video- Among other things it referenced a pretty spotless history on major warranty issues. My ranch in northern AZ is at 7,000 feet. Also wondered if I would have issues with rich running...As tested at 6500 feet- No problem. I believe the ROKs spent a fair amount of time getting the bugs out, certainly insofar as emission challenges that seem never ending.


----------

